# kayak with a prop?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i saw a kayak once that had a prop or wings what were driven by peddals...anyone know what i'm talkin about and are they good quality and work well?


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Kayaks with props*

those are the Hobie's with the Mirage Drive System. They are very popular for fishing since they are hands free. You can also troll very well. They are very good kayaks,but they are more expensive.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hobie Mirage 'Yaks are the absolute BOMB! The Mirage system really is a piece of engineering artwork, and works VERY well. Top quality everything from bow to stern.

Don't listen to any of the crap about the drive impeding shallow water operations, it's a non issue...

As for the expense, they are not that much more money over anything else, because Hobies come from the dealer COMPLETE and ready to fish. You don't have to buy ANYTHING else.

This is not the case with other brands, because in most cases you pay $700 to $900 for just the hull. Then you gotta buy a paddle, seat, rudder, rod holder, cart, anchor, etc. Before you know it, you've spent just as much money as you would have on a Hobie, and you still have to fish with a paddle in your lap...

Hobie rules the 'Yak fishin' world....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Railroader got it*

Thats why I got a Hobie. MUCH better deal then the ocean kayak. it has everthing there for a good price. The mirage drive is also very good. See if you can test one, you'll like it.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Hobie Mirage 'Yaks are the absolute BOMB! The Mirage system really is a piece of engineering artwork, and works VERY well. Top quality everything from bow to stern.
> 
> Don't listen to any of the crap about the drive impeding shallow water operations, it's a non issue...
> 
> ...


Is the Hobie more fragile than other yaks while transporting? It looks like those paddles could break off easily. Do fold in or something?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Is the Hobie more fragile than other yaks while transporting? It looks like those paddles could break off easily. Do fold in or something?



The whole mirage unit removes from the yak for transport, and is built like a tank...HEAVY DUTY.

If you just WANT to paddle, you need not even install the drive system. Hobie provides a plug to fill the drive well, if for some strange reason you elect to paddle only...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Are any tools needed to remove the marage drive railroader?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope, no tools...the drive is secured with two cam locks, in or out in seconds.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks RR !I didn't think so. I glanced at one at Bass Pro a couple of weeks ago and I saw what looked like 4 allen head screws on the drive.
After I left there I thought about it and
I figured there would be an easier way.
I'm going to have to try one of those at a demo somewhere.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If you wanna demo a hobie, WRO is having a demo at Seashore state park, the 64th st entrance, on 4-29-07 (sunday) from 1-4pm. You gotta pay to get onto the park (5 bucks or less) then pay them 5 bucks total for the demo. Think I'll be there.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*hobie*

ok, if your feet are busy propelling the boat you have to rudder control with your hands but you still have to hold a rod with your hands as well. I guess your saying that its easyer to steer and fish then paddle & fish?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Donald said:


> ok, if your feet are busy propelling the boat you have to rudder control with your hands but you still have to hold a rod with your hands as well. I guess your saying that its easyer to steer and fish then paddle & fish?


Operation of the rudder is one handed, and not a constant thing...Get the nose pointed where you want, and ease along. 

Adjust course between casts, when necessary, takes about one second... 

Both hands free, 99% of the time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have 'peddaled' a Quest and an Adventure... great boats. I will be sellling my OK P13 next year and buying an Adventure.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*hobie boat*

I went to BPS and checked one out today. Nice boat, I'm waiting on a Ocean big game to arrive this week, Hope I made the right choice. The hobie was slick but I had already placed my order. Man, getting outfited for Yakin' is hurtin my wallet. I did not realize everything needed (necessidies & conveinance). LOL...I'm sure I will catch hundreds of pounds of lobster and king crabs and I will recoupe all my cash in the first trip or two......................


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so is bass pro shops the only place to buy these?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

which model do most of you have? outback SUV?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

also, do you have to register kayaks?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a Hobie Revolution, and no registration in Ga. or Fla...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll be joinin' the Revo club soon . . .


----------

